# Cache and sync questions



## Charlie B. (Jun 8, 2021)

Lightroom Mobile questions (see more detailed background info on my situation below):

I need to free up space on my iPad - LR is taking up a huge amount of space, considering I should only have Smart Previews stored locally.  Is the best solution to clear my cache?  (I have never cleared cache.)
I have 36 photos that never sync to the cloud, even though all my other photos sync.  Would clearing cache help solve this problem?  Or should I re-install the LR app?  Or totally delete both the LR app and all LR data, and re-install the app and re-sync all photos?
 Is there any way to see which photos have not synced, without looking for the blue sync dot on every photo?
Thanks!         
Background:
Lightroom Mobile v.6.2.2, Premium Plan with 100MB Cloud storage
iPad 5th Generation 9.7” 128GB
IOS 13.7
No computer - only the Pad
Lightroom Mobile app stats:
Local:
Locally stored copies:    0 GB
Cached files:    25.66 GB
Free:     2.13 GB
Cloud:
Backed up:    3376
Available:    72.42 out of 100 GB
Download Smart Previews:    On
Sync status:  36 pending (all other photos continue to sync,  except for these 36)
On LR Mobile on the iPad:  “All Photos” total count:    3409
On Lightroom Web:  “All Photos” total count:     3409


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd start with the "Clear Cache" command. That should at least give you the space back, though I'm not sure that it will help with the stuck syncing. Assuming it doesn't, you could try a reinstall though there's a risk that you'll lose whatever changes you've made to those 36 images (deleting and re-installing definitely would lose them). Is there a "Sync Errors" album showing in the LrWeb portal (below All Photos)?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 8, 2021)

FWIW, I had a similar one with someone the other day - noting showing on the Web (they were literally stuck on the phone). Removing the App and reinstalling sorted it (but take a copy of the photos first, as they will indeed be lost doing this).


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 9, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> I'd start with the "Clear Cache" command. That should at least give you the space back, though I'm not sure that it will help with the stuck syncing. Assuming it doesn't, you could try a reinstall though there's a risk that you'll lose whatever changes you've made to those 36 images (deleting and re-installing definitely would lose them). Is there a "Sync Errors" album showing in the LrWeb portal (below All Photos)?


Jim,
Thanks for the reply!  To answer your question, I have a “Sync Issues” folder on Lightroom Web, but it only shows the most recent photos that I haven’t had a chance to  upload from the iPad to the cloud yet..  It does not show the other 36 photos that always show as ”pending” on the iPad and never upload.
Charlie


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 9, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> FWIW, I had a similar one with someone the other day - noting showing on the Web (they were literally stuck on the phone). Removing the App and reinstalling sorted it (but take a copy of the photos first, as they will indeed be lost doing this).


Paul,
Thanks for getting back to me!
Just to clarify:
1.  When you refer to “temoving the app and reinstalling”, are you talking about a total deletion of the app and the data?  Or are you talking about the “Offload App” feature that removes  the app but keeps all the data in place, and allows you to re-install the app later?
2.  When you mention “take copies of all the photos first”, what specifically do you mean?  All of my photos in :R Mobile are from my DSLR, and I have backup copies of all those photos stored separately from the iPad.  Are you taking about exporting all my photos out of LR Mobile before deleting and reinstalling?
3.  If I delete the app and data and reinstall, will Smart Previews of all my photos be downloaded from the cloud to the iPad after reinstallation?
4.  Where are all the non-destructive changes to my photos stored?  Will they be lost if I delete the app and  data and re-install?
Thanks so much for your help!
Charlie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 11, 2021)

There's a new LR version that's just been released, so it could be worth making sure the app is updated before doing anything drastic like deleting everything. If you post on Adobe Photoshop Family we might be able to get an engineer to look at the logs to see if it's possible to identify the bit that's stuck.


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 15, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> There's a new LR version that's just been released, so it could be worth making sure the app is updated before doing anything drastic like deleting everything. If you post on Adobe Photoshop Family we might be able to get an engineer to look at the logs to see if it's possible to identify the bit that's stuck.


I did upgrade to the latest version, but the problem persists:  The LR Mobile app says it is uploading, with a little circular activity indicator.  But my cable modem shows no activity at all, and the “Sync Pending” count stays at 36.  All my new imported photos upload and sync with no problem, but somehow the group of 36 old pending photos never changes.  Note:  This situation has been going on for several months.
Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 15, 2021)

Charlie B. said:


> 1. When you refer to “removing the app and reinstalling”, are you talking about a total deletion of the app and the data? Or are you talking about the “Offload App” feature that removes the app but keeps all the data in place, and allows you to re-install the app later?


Total was the route that worked in the example I mentioned.


Charlie B. said:


> 2. When you mention “take copies of all the photos first”, what specifically do you mean? All of my photos in :R Mobile are from my DSLR, and I have backup copies of all those photos stored separately from the iPad. Are you taking about exporting all my photos out of LR Mobile before deleting and reinstalling?


Great, then you can load those after. I was concerned if they were taken with the LR Camera, hence would need exporting to get a copy before deleting (delete the data loses ones not synced). This being the case, why not simply delete the 36 and try importing again?


Charlie B. said:


> 3. If I delete the app and data and reinstall, will Smart Previews of all my photos be downloaded from the cloud to the iPad after reinstallation?


Yes (for all the ones synced up to the cloud).


Charlie B. said:


> 4. Where are all the non-destructive changes to my photos stored? Will they be lost if I delete the app and data and re-install?


In the cloud, once synced.


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Total was the route that worked in the example I mentioned.
> 
> Great, then you can load those after. I was concerned if they were taken with the LR Camera, hence would need exporting to get a copy before deleting (delete the data loses ones not synced). This being the case, why not simply delete the 36 and try importing again?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good information!
You mentioned “why not simply delete the 36 and try re-importing again?”
The problem is I do not know which photos are in the group of 36, so I can’t delete them.  The only info I have is the Sync status report that says “36 pending”.

Is there a way to determine which photos have not synced yet?   The only method I can think of is to go through every photo in Lightroom Mobile and look at the cloud/sync symbol to see if it is blue or not?

Thanks again!
Charlie


----------



## tspear (Jun 25, 2021)

Charlie B. said:


> Thanks for the good information!
> You mentioned “why not simply delete the 36 and try re-importing again?”
> The problem is I do not know which photos are in the group of 36, so I can’t delete them. The only info I have is the Sync status report that says “36 pending”.
> 
> ...


Log into the web version and click on the folder sync issues.

Tim

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 25, 2021)

tspear said:


> Log into the web version and click on the folder sync issues.
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Tim,
When I log into the web version and look in the “Sync Issues“ folder, it shows the photos I imported yesterday that have not synced yet, but it doesn’t;t show the 36 photos that the LR Mobile sync status report on the iPad says are “pending”.
Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## tspear (Jun 25, 2021)

@Charlie B.

The images you have in Lr. Where did they come from? And do you still have the originals?


----------



## Charlie B. (Jun 25, 2021)

tspear said:


> @Charlie B.
> 
> The images you have in Lr. Where did they come from? And do you still have the originals?


Tim.
All the images I have in LR Mobile came from DSLRs, along with an occasional iPhone or scanned image.
I have two backups of all my DSLR SD card images.  
I do not keep all of my SD card images in LR Mobile - only the best pick and the ones I have edited.
Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## tspear (Jun 25, 2021)

@Charlie B.

If you do not mind culling the images again or redoing  the edits for the 36. Wipe the data for Lr on the iPad. It will the re-sync with the cloud, and you can import again. The import process will prevent duplicates from loading, so you just will import the missing images.

I actually just did this from my phone  last night (I loaded the SD Card via card reader attached to the phone, testing stuff). I have broken Lr a few times over the past couple weeks.  Now, i have no edits or real info to lose since I am still working stuff out. but the process I stated above worked to fix Lr on my Android phone, and also on my desktop when i broke it there. a few days ago

One other point. When I imported images via my phone, the originals stayed on my phone and consumed a lot of space. After wiping the data, it only downloaded the smart previews back to the phone saving a lot of space.


----------

